# Two cool swaps



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

I just heard of two swaps recently. One is a 240z with a rbd6dett in it. The other is a 70s celica with a second gen supra tt motor in it.

Which would you rather have? Why?

How much do you all think this kind of swap would cost?

How fast do you think these cars would be doing in the 1/4 mile?

Who would spend more money?

Who would spend more money to get it down to an 11 second car, 10s, 9, 8, ect. ?

How much do you think they would be spending to get it down to an 11 second and ect. car?

What kind of mods would you all do and why?
-----------

Future ref. this is an opinion/fact post. Don't just post something would be a good or cool idea if you have no proof or you have no why. :cheers:


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

dayum! so many question, i wonder if somebody's gonna flame you. :loser:


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

For what? Plus I like a good flaming, that way I may learn more. So flame away - just keep it down to a reasonable level.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i would personally like to have a ae86 with a supra tt motor man..i think that would be the best or maybe a mr2 motor..i dunno tho, im stupid and oh yeah this needs to be moved not sure where but not in skyline. :topic:


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

there's a 240sx with a 2jz in it, a bmw with a 2jz in it, an rx7 with a 2jz in it, or so this site claims, however their 240sx is legitimate. www.meggala.com shows some more hybrids. check them out.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

They don't say how to do them though.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

cause they are a simple bitch to do and is not worth the trouble/time/cost

it would be more effective to just buy the skyline/supra


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> cause they are a simple bitch to do and is not worth the trouble/time/cost
> 
> it would be more effective to just buy the skyline/supra


True! I am beginning to think that Vega is only looking for a strip bitch.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

vega waht are you intentions with cars???


----------



## Reaper (Apr 8, 2004)

I would have to pick the Z cause I did that project already and it's no big deal. The Skyline engine can range from 10-20 depends who you talk to. If you check out some of my post U would know I own a 280ZX that I had for a good long time. In 2000 I got tired of this car just sitting there rotting away so I took it to Anderson-Audio and told them I wanted the RB in there. At the time I was still in technical college learning to work on diesels. In 2001 I got the money to buy the RB and to have it installed. The engine was 12G and I was lucky that I had a friend work at the Nissan dealership. Any way in 2002 I put 10G in it and it run's the 1/4 mile in 8.7 all thanks to one big ass turbo from HKS the T51R KAI. The turbo wasn’t installed on it until Aug 03'. I was also lucky to get that in cause of my other project. So something like this would have to rang from 15-30G. And this post need's to be in the Z forums.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

My intension are to try to find the cheapes way to go quick with good MPG in a car that will out handle a porche and looks better than a Ferrai.

Well my intensions are realy to learn anything and everything I can about everything and anything.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Be prepared to spend some cash!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

along the same lines(sorry for thread jacking): what engine could my friend put in his 82 celica? his is dying and wants to upgrade? would an old supra engine fit? maybe 90 turbo?(sorry dont know toyota codes). he doen't know much, so doesnt want to spend too much to fabricate.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

4AGE 20v or 4AGZE (supercharged), probably the two best 4cyl engines ever!


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> 4AGE 20v or 4AGZE (supercharged), probably the two best 4cyl engines ever!


What are they from?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Vega said:


> What are they from?


andwhere can i get them?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

4AGE 20v

Toyota Corolla, Current toyota Celica erm thats the only cars down here that have them 

4AGZE 16v

Erm some jap only Toyota corolla......its just a 4AGE with a SC12 roots supercharger

Both these engine put out approx the sma amount of kw (120ish) but the supercharged version has far mor torque and max power lower in the rpm range


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

venus says that the ae92 levin has 4agze. it will work right? and the 88-90 mr2, but that wont work because its rr. and the 4age 20v is from ae101, but has less hp, cause no supercharger.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Japanese market Toyota Corolla GT/Corolla Levin/Trueno. Around 165-170bhp stock from 1600cc.


----------

